# Aviawest & VI



## qb_bc (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm curious if there are any other members that have Aviawest and are not going to convert to VI. If you are one, I would like to compare notes with you.

Thanks.


----------



## labradoodle (Aug 3, 2012)

*Aviawest/VI*

We have not signed the papers. Walking away from the timeshare at this time. We contemplated getting a legal opinion but chose to just walk away hoping that it is the end of story.


----------



## shemsi1 (Sep 2, 2012)

This is a response we emailed to someone that has followed our past posts on Aviawest/VI: :annoyed: 

Don't know what to tell you at this point.  It looks like the courts are moving to simplify their task in squeezing out what little value was left after the Pearson family was through with AviaWest & Pacific Shores. 

We tried to raise important issues concerning the loss of value that current AviaWest & Pacific Shores owners were facing, but it looks like there's a push to prematurely close the "reorganization" and flush out whatever value is left to creditors.

Owners are left in the lurch.   There is a very strong probability that the Pearons over sold the unit/time slots available during the construction of Parkside Victoria.  This means that AviaWest purchasers (the 2nd Pearon family purchase we made) are in danger of losing their investment in the AviaWest point system.

The court appointed monitors are in the process of seizing unit/time inventory in Victoria & Parksville.  Some of that inventory had to have been deposited with RCI and used as collateral for the RCI points oversold by the Pearsons.  Documenting this would require some forensic accounting and appears to be outside the interest level of the court appointed monitors.

This is what Vacations Internationale are referring to as unsecured points … we suspect that our "ownership" will be flushed down the "experience" toilet by the Canadian authorities as the Pearsons exit with the millions in prepaid management fees they forced Pacific Shores & AviaWest to pay them before filing for protection.

For the latest on the Pearons' reorganization check out:
http://www.grantthornton.ca/services/reorg/bankruptcy_and_insolvency/aviawestgroup


----------

